# AVSForum.com Hits the Big Time...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

AVSFormu was just mentioned on a Fox News segement at THE place to go to learn about the various HDTV formats and systems on the market. The person talking mentioned them three times in a matter of two minutes. Congrats to the guys over there. Of course, no one will be able to get on there now, as I just tried and got the "server busy" message. :lol: They are really getting slammed.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I heard that this morning while listening to XM.. I bet they're slammed!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay... we're been slash-dotted before, and had the board slow down to a crawl. So, what do we call when a board gets mentioned mentioned on Fox News... foxxed-out?

BTW: Congrats to AVSForums.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

It's nice to see them get some recognition. When I was looking for some advice on my Seattle OTA channels, they had a thread that was a gold mine! Nice, helpful people. Hey!! Just like this place!!!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I hang out there as well - friendly folk, willing to lend a hand..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Absolutely - Alan and David do a great job with the forum! It is THE place to go for local OTA areas, Home Theater PCs, and HDTV.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I imagine any forums that have links on that site will also benefit from the free advertisement.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

keep getting "Server Busy Message"
Now they are going to need a better server.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Hmmm, that's interesting... According to AVSForum's counters, the peak came over a year before the Fox mention:


AVSForum.com said:


> There are currently 522 members and 665 guests on the site. | Most users ever online was 2898 on 12-12-03 at 02:36 PM.


Also, there is a thread in Forum Feedback about people getting the "Server Busy" that started a week before. (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=485369)


----------

